# Made a new call but can't get any sound.



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Its a piece of elk antler.Could it be the way its curved or did I do something wrong?


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

By the way this is my first attempt at making a call so I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Chech www.predatormasters.com. They have good info on their Tech Page. Go to Hand Calls. Maybe this will help. Let us know.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

OR! We could find some guys here on PT who make calls and contact them for advice. You know, keep things in house and try to build up PTs call info rather than just refer to another forum.









bearmanric ask for Rick
purepredatorcalls ask for Mike
tony tebbe ask for Tony
treedog ask for John
Lonehowl ask for Mark

I'm sure there are others, but a DM to any one of these guys might get the ball rolling for you. Would be cool to add information on this type of thing to our own forum. Just thinking that to myself as a loyal PT guy.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks, didn't want to bother anyone with pm's and thought it would be good to have on the open board for the guys wanting to give this a try.Just trying to get more stuff going over here too.


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

The exhaust and air channel look fine enough to produce sound. I'd say it's the arc of the toneboard. When you say it doesn't produce sound, do you mean any sound at all? Or is there a part on the toneboard that produce sound, but not the tip?

Tony


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

No sound at all.I may be blowing it wrong but I took apart an old grunt call and got it to make sounds at different plades on the reed.


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

Post a good closeup picture of the toneboard. One as a profile, the side of the arc. Another showing the reed and reed tip. It may be a case of not having a consistent and smooth arc, or not an aggressive enough of an arc and the reed is locking down, instead of vibrating. Either one is quite fixable with practice.

Tony


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

y good close ups but heres what I have.After looking at it again it looks like the tone board may not be completely flat.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

In looking at the photo's, It appears that the opening at rear of barrel is too high, and probably not large enough. The call making tutorial at P.M. is probably the one I made some ten years or so ago. I think I will go over there and check.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Got everything we need right here on PT. Just about any subject, someone here has been there, done that.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep, the "How to" tutorial on antler calls was made by yours truly. http://www.predatormastersforums.com/makinghandcalls.shtml 
My first hand made calls were sold at trapper conventions back in fall of 1985. I still make a few calls as you can see at www.cronkpredatorcalls.com


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> Yep, the "How to" tutorial on antler calls was made by yours truly. http://www.predatormastersforums.com/makinghandcalls.shtml
> My first hand made calls were sold at trapper conventions back in fall of 1985. I still make a few calls as you can see at www.cronkpredatorcalls.com


Rich,

Would you like to submit that as an article for the homepage of PredatorTalk?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

battman1 said:


> No sound at all.I may be blowing it wrong but I took apart an old grunt call and got it to make sounds at different plades on the reed.


Battman1,
Are you sure it is not on mute? Just woofing ya


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Rich,
> 
> Would you like to submit that as an article for the homepage of PredatorTalk?


If he doesn't want to I'm really good at copy and pasting


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL,just re-do the whole article over


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Battman1,
> Are you sure it is not on mute? Just woofing ya


OK Now that is funny!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

battman1 said:


> View attachment 593
> First off thanks for the help.I can't get an
> View attachment 592
> y good close ups but heres what I have.After looking at it again it looks like the tone board may not be completely flat.
> View attachment 591


NOW battman1----- How would you like some of these guys in the blind with you? HA!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're definitly going to have to put the bat signal on that call as your signature!


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Battman1,
> Are you sure it is not on mute? Just woofing ya


Ha that is funny.We bought a new tv and I was hooking up the suround sound.My step son comes in and turns down the stereo while I'm hooking stuff up.Get it all hooked up and nothing.I work at switching stuff around for about a half hour and my wife comes over to see what I've screwed up this time.She looks at the reciever and turns the volume back up.Problem solved.Man I hate when she does stuff like that.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Rich thats helps.You kind of lost me when you were talking about leaving a flat spot though.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Rich,
> 
> Would you like to submit that as an article for the homepage of PredatorTalk?


Chris,

You are welcome to use that tutorial if you like. It may be helpful to a few members.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

battman1 said:


> Thanks Rich thats helps.You kind of lost me when you were talking about leaving a flat spot though.


Batt,

I like to allow the reed to extend just above and forward of air groove so that air can not escape around front of retainer band.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Got some sound out of it today.I can only blow the slightest amoubt of air before it quits but it is incouraging.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Battman,

What are you using for a reed? I like .014 polyester film the best. Dupont calls theirs Mylar. I have used .010 Mylar before, but have settled on the.014. When you say the sound stops, is the reed slamming closed when you blow too hard or what?


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Are we still talking about the call or what.... I still think that the call was on mute... was funny as all get out....

But from the look of things the radius of the tone board is not right.... That is the hardest thing to get right. There are some real great call makers right here on the site... BearMan, Rich, Tony... 
From the look of things...You may... I say maybe be able to save the call... start by shortening the reed.... and working the tip down... Try to follow a radius similar to the one I put on here...

Hey guys help me out here... what do you think....
View attachment 1142


Sorry guys... I didnt see the second page of posts.... I think Rich may have gotten you straightened out...

MIke


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks fellas.I'm using a reed I stole out of an old grunt tube I had laying around.Yes it just stops when you try and blow a little more air.I have no idea on thickness I sold all my mics and stuff years agn the radius.Thats what I've been working with and how I got what little bit of sound out of it.I'll get it sooner or later.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Battman,

The grunt tubes that I have met had mighty thin reeds. P.M. me your address and I will mail you a strip or two of .014 Mylar to try.


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

Tony, this is John. give me a call or come by the house and I will help you out and show you some of things I do on my calls. Maybe it will help you out.
John


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give you a call this week.


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

I was going to call you but I miss placed your number.
John


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Got it.Took it to treedog today and he got it done in about an hour.Did some swappin and got one of his calls to.Heck of a nice guy and makes some good lookin and sounding calls.


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

I didn't do much. Tony was getting there, just help refine a nice piece of work. showed him a few tricks for his next one. I hope it helped and he get's years of enjoyment out of both calls.

John


----------

